# Samsung R60 Reinigung + undervolting



## Barnie (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

bei mir vorm Fenster wurde nen Gebäude mit einem Bagger über Wochen abgerissen.

Staub, Staub, Dreck usw.

Nun hat sich mein Laptopkombilüfter derart zugesetzt, das die Kühlung fast nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Wird beim Spielen so heiß, das es sich runtertaktet und es nur noch eine Diashow gibt.

Erstmal das System:

15Zoll
Intel T2370 2x1,73GHz
4Gb DDR-2
Mobility Ati HD2400


Da die Garantie seit einem halben Jahr abgelaufen, hab ich das Gerät geöffnet und die Katastrophe gesehen. Kann es aber leider nicht ganz öffnen, denn dazu müsste ich Kabel lösen, die ich nie wieder rankriege
Evtl. mit Spezialwerkzeug, hab ich aber nicht.

Hab auch schon ans undervolten gedacht nur:

1. Aus Prinzip sollte das Gerät ohne Einschränkungen mit Werkseinstellungen laufen können,

2. kann Undervolting vielleicht ein Paar grad bringen, die aber nicht reichen werden.


Nun meine Frage, wie macht man das vernünftig sauber?
Saugen und Pusten tut er von der Seite.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Überlegungen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2010)

Warum kriegst Du die Kabel denn nicht wieder dran? Hast Du mal im Netz nach "Samsung R60 disassembly" gegoogelt? 

Man kann VORSICHTIG mit nem Staubsauger an den LuftAUSgängen saugen, aber das bringt nur den gröbsten Sraub raus, und mit Pech kann der Lüfter damit beschädigt werden.


----------



## Barnie (15. September 2010)

Hab ich beides gemacht, hat leider beides nicht viel gebracht.................
Niemand weiter einen Rat?


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum kriegst Du die Kabel denn nicht wieder dran? Hast Du mal im Netz nach "Samsung R60 disassembly" gegoogelt?
> 
> Man kann VORSICHTIG mit nem Staubsauger an den LuftAUSgängen saugen, aber das bringt nur den gröbsten Sraub raus, und mit Pech kann der Lüfter damit beschädigt werden.



Hmmm ich hab immer den Staubsauger auf höchster Stufe direkt dran gedrückt... dachte da kann nix passieren


----------

